

Git Pusshuten (プッシュ点) - A new Git-based deployment tool. - meskyanichi
http://gitpusshuten.com/ 
I have created a whole separate website for this new gem, including a simple screencast giving a demonstration on setting up a full Rails (or Rack) deployment environment in just a few minutes with just a few commands, completely handled and afterwards manageable by Git Pusshuten.&#60;p&#62;http://gitpusshuten.com/&#60;p&#62;Check out the website for more information, documentation, guides and a screencast.&#60;p&#62;Hope this is of some use to anyone. :)
======
avocade
Pretty cool indeed. Screencast tells a lot: <http://vimeo.com/16976280>

